# Emoji not displayed or overlapping text



## bsduck (Apr 26, 2022)

Hello,

I normally have x11-fonts/twemoji-color-font-ttf as the only emoji font installed and it works fine in all programs I use (using latest packages on 13.1-STABLE).

Recently appeared problems.

That's how https://emojipedia.org/angry-face-with-horns looks like in Firefox:





As you can see, some emoji don't show up, and the ones that do don't get the required space and collide with the text.
The problem is the same in Thunderbird (text and emoji overlap).

The same page opened in Falkon doesn't show any emoji at all.

If I install x11-fonts/noto-emoji, I get proper rendering of the page in both Firefox and Falkon:




However the problem persists in Thunderbird, where emoji still show up in their twemoji design and still collide with text.
Uninstalling twemoji-color-font-ttf makes them disappear, Thunderbird seems not to be able to use noto-emoji.

I suspected a bug of twemoji but the port didn't get any update since last July so the problem must be elsewhere.

Therefore:
1. Are you affected too?
2. Do you have an idea which component could be faulty?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2022)

Moved thread to "Display Servers". Doesn't quite fit there but it's probably the best section to get attention regarding X fonts.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 11, 2022)

Cross-reference: FreeBSD bug 264602 – mail/thunderbird, www/firefox: emoji and text overlapping

<https://emojipedia.org/angry-face-with-horns/> appears OK here, with and without enforcement of browser fonts. 

Please see <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=252360#c8>. 


Here: 


```
% pkg info -x emoj firefox thunderbird
noto-emoji-2.034
twemoji-color-font-ttf-13.1.0
firefox-101.0_2,2
thunderbird-91.10.0_1
%
```

Enforce Browser Fonts


----------

